# Weight Watchers



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

what year did they change to the point system? Does anyone know? I am thinking of ordering a weight watcher book from the library but I want to make sure it is a current one.

Thanks


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm not sure what year they changed. If you have your weight watchers point slider you can figure the points yourself using the cal. fat & fiber listed on the recipes.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I don't know the answer caroline...sorry.

I do have two recipe books though that I really like (copyright 2006)

One is called Stir it Up --- all skillet dinners
and
Ultimate Flex & Core cookbook.

These are good because they do give the point value per serving of every recipe -- plus the breakdown points for each PART of the recipe. 

Jill


----------



## eacrouch (Mar 25, 2006)

It was over 3 years ago they went to points. It has been that way since I joined back in August of 2002. Erin


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

I went to WW about 10 years ago and it was points then. I think at that time it was called Winning Points.


Tanya in MI


----------

